# 04 A4 Tranny Died today...I think



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

At least I think so.

Driving to work today crusing at 65 my car started reving super high and I began dropping speed. I got it to the side of the and towed it to the Chevy shop. It would not go into gear at all. 

Few questions without looking at it of course, 

1. why me!!!! I have 50k on the Odometer.

2. What should I expect to pay if it is the tranny and it is dead?

3. Is there a cheaper place to buy and or take my vehicle, also factor in I will be 200 dollars in to tow it. I am in Renton WA so local shops would be great.

Any other insight, If I do have to replace the whole tranny is there a better one to get then the OEM? I have 243 headers, a more aggrisive cam and lots of other work done to this car.


----------

